# Macro Headshot



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Managed to capture a rare (for me) focused head shot of a juvie elongatus chewere. He was rewarded for holding the pose. 










Cropped


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow. All I can saw, just wow!!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice GTZ....and you did not get a lot of pixelation (that seems to be my problem on my macro shots)...love it!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks. I do like my macro lens, just not the time and number of shots it takes to get a decent picture. :lol:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow...talk about a close up. That is crazy.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

That looks great! That is what my GF calls "Accidental Genius" when she get shots like that. :lol


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

**** nice fish and great pictures....Btw where did you get those? *** been looking for some more since my last ones died when my tank crashed before my move...


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

rgr4475 said:


> That looks great! That is what my GF calls "Accidental Genius" when she get shots like that. :lol


lol, my thoughts exactly while scrolling through the shots taken.



ratbones86 said:


> darn nice fish and great pictures....Btw where did you get those? I've been looking for some more since my last ones died when my tank crashed before my move...


Thanks. Happened across them in Toronto, PM sent.


----------



## Falco16 (Jan 22, 2012)

GTZ said:


> Thanks. I do like my macro lens, just not the time and number of shots it takes to get a decent picture. :lol:


What camera and lens are you using?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

D3100 and Tamron f/2.8 90mm macro.


----------

